# tool to dom a dowel rod



## riedog (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello, 

this is my first post here, im well hell i don really know what i am in some aspects im solid in wood working in others i have the knowledge but little experince .. so i guess im really just working it out as i go... but that being said here is the real question.

while searching thew the various internet sites that sell tools (im a bit of a gear whore) i found a hand tool that would dome the end of a dowel rod, and like a idiot i didn't bookmark it. 

can any one tell me where to find this tool 

thanks in advance.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You could do it with just a round over bit in a table router, like this.


----------



## riedog (Mar 11, 2010)

cool idea ill keep that in mind for my up coming coat rack project.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Cabinetman, that is just stupid-simple and I'd have never thought of it! What a great idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Or just freehand it on a disc sander.

G


----------



## riedog (Mar 11, 2010)

no thanks on the disc sander.. im looking for that uniformity


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

*Depending on the size*

If the dowel will fit in your drill, tape down a sheet of sandpaper, or put a sanding block in the vise. Rock the drill between 90 degrees and the angle of your choice while spinning it at high speed. It will probably be easier to start at an angle and then go towards vertical. When done, the end will be crowned and sanded with no burn marks. If the dowel is longer it will require the use of a support hand on the dowel.

Extra long dowels, large diameters, or a large quantity will be best completed using cabinetmans solution.

(Never tried it, but a drill and a sanding sponge may work well.)

Bill


----------



## riedog (Mar 11, 2010)

im still feeling cabinetmans plan... but if any one sees that tool please post the link. thanks


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

Seems to me I have seen such a gadget at Woodcraft. You might also check out Tools for Working Wood or Highland Woodworking.

Unless you are going to be doing dowels an awful lot, the drill and sandpaper sounds like the way to go. If you relax the consistency requirement you might consider a low angle block plane as you twirl the dowel.

Single purpose tools take two things usually in short supply: money and storage!


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Do you mean a spoke pointer? I have one of these, you simply chuck it in a brace and a couple of turns you are done.http://http://www.lehmans.com/store/USA_Made___Tools_and_Farm___Farming___Spoke_Pointer___87145?Args=


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Just look for "tenon cutter" on the internet --- you'll find lots of them. I hadn't heard them called "spoke pointers" before, but that's a good name.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

A spoke pointer goes with a tenon cutter or hollow auger like peas with carrots.


----------

